# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  MaÃ»n Suresi'nde neler var?

## bozok

*MaÃ»n Suresi'nde neler var?*


*Yaşar Nuri üztürk*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*16 Eylül 2008*




*MaÃ»n Su­re­si, iki zulme savaş açıyor:* 

*1. Kamu malları talanı yani ğulÃ»l,* 

*2. Riyakarlık yani göründüğü gibi olmamak veya olduğu gibi görünmemek.*



*ğulÃ»l*, Kur'an dilinin aşılmamış ustası *Isfahanlı Ragıb* (ölm. 502/1108) tarafından, ölümsüz eseri *'el-Müfredat*'ta, *'hıyanetin zırha büründürülmesi*, *kılıflanması'* diye tanımlanmıştır. (Ayrıca bk. FirÃ»zabadi, el-KaamÃ»s) 

*Demek oluyor ki, ğulÃ»l suçu işlemek kadar bu suçu işleyenleri 'zırhlamak, kılıflamak' yani korumak da suçtur. Nitekim, MaÃ»n Suresi, suçu tanıtırken, 'kamu hak ve imkanlarının yerine ulaşmasına engel olurlar' demekte, kamu malının bizzat gasp veya talanını şart koşmamaktadır.* 

*Yani aktif ğulÃ»l ne ise pasif ğulÃ»l de odur. Birileri bizzat çalıp zimmete geçirir, birileri de çalanları koruyup savunur. Onlara zırh ve kalkan olur. Onların yakalanmaması, yargı önüne çıkarılmaması için bin türlü oyun sergiler. Esasen, ğulÃ»l türü suçlar bu iki unsur birleşmeden işlenemez. Aktif aşırıcıların pasif koruyucuları mutlaka olacaktır. Bu koruyucular, genellikle, yönetim mevkilerinde olanlardır.*

Kur'an araştırmalarının olmazsa olmaz kaynaklarından biri sayılan* Isfahanlı Ragıb,* andığımız anıt eserinde, *ğulÃ»l* sözcüğünün geçtiği şu hayati ilkeyi de Peygamberimizin dilinden nakletmektedir:

*"Kamu emanetlerine hıyanet ve kamu haklarından hırsızlık olmayacaktır."* (Hadis için ayrıca bak. İbn Hanbel, *Müsned,* 4/325; Ebu Davud, cihad bahsi: 2766 numaralı hadis)

Bir Kur'an terimi olarak ğulÃ»l, *'kamu emanetlerine hıyanet, kamuya ait hakları talan etmek'* demek. 

Kur'an, *ğulÃ»l* sözcüğünü fiil halinde üç kez kullandığı ayetinde şöyle diyor:

*“Bir peygamberin emanete hıyanet etmesi/kamu malından aşırması olacak şey değildir. Her kim hıyanet edip kamu malından bir şey aşırırsa, aşırdığını kıyamet günü yüklenip getirir. Sonra her benliğe; kazandığı tam olarak ödenir. Hiç birine zulmedilmez.”* (üli İmran, 161) 

MaÃ»n Suresi, *ğulÃ»l* suçu işleyenlerin din açısından durumlarını hükme bağlayan bir suredir. Bu kısa ama sarsıcı surede insanlığa şunlar söyleniyor:


*1. Di­nin inkarı, bir söz me­se­le­si de­ğil­dir, bir fi­il ve dav­ra­nış me­se­le­si­dir. Di­ni söz­le ik­rar eden­ler, hat­ta öven­ler, hat­ta onun sa­vu­nu­cu­lu­ğu­nu ya­pan­lar bi­le ba­zı fi­il­le­ri yü­zün­den o di­ni inkar eden­ler ara­sı­na gi­re­bi­lir.*

*2. En bü­yük ve en yı­kı­cı din inkarı olan bu 'ya­lan­la­ma' şek­li­nin be­lir­ti­le­ri ana başlıklar halinde iki­dir: Bi­rin­ci­si, ka­mu hak ve imkanlarının, ait ol­duk­la­rı ye­re ulaş­ma­sı­na en­gel ol­mak; ikin­ci­si de, iba­det­le­ri şov ara­cı ya­pa­rak di­ne riyakarlığı sok­mak.*

Ka­mu hak ve imkanlarının ye­ri­ne ulaş­ma­sı­na en­gel ol­ma­nın da bi­ri *ak­tif en­gel­le­me*, bi­ri de *pa­sif en­gel­le­me* ol­mak üze­re iki tü­rü var­dır. *Ak­tif en­gel­le­me*­de, ka­mu ma­lı ça­lı­nır-çır­pı­lır, çar­çur edi­lir veya bu­na en­gel ola­cak mev­zu­at dü­zen­le­me­le­ri ya­pıl­maz. *Pa­sif en­gel­le­me* ise ğulÃ»l suçlarına se­yir­ci kal­mak su­re­tiy­le ser­gi­le­nir. 

Bugünkü hükÃ»metin (AKP'nin) başındaki zat, bu yolların ikisini birden kullanmaktadır. 

Tür­ki­ye'de ka­mu hak ve imkanlarının ta­la­nında da bu iki yol birlikte iş­le­til­mek­te­dir.

İba­det­le­rin (su­rede na­maz örnek gösterilmiştir) gösteri ara­cı ya­pıl­ma­sı su­re­tiy­le di­ne ri­ya­nın so­kul­ma­sı­na ge­lin­ce, son çey­rek asır­da bu­nun gös­ter­ge­si sa­yı­la­cak tab­lo­lar so­kak­la­ra dökülmüş, ek­ran­la­ra yansımıştır. *En bü­yük gös­ter­ge­le­rin­den bi­ri de, ticari camilerin (alt­la­rın­da ve­ya yan­la­rın­da dü­zi­ne­ler­le iş­ye­ri ve dükkanın sı­ra­lan­dı­ğı söz­de ca­mi­ler) her yıl yüzlerle ifa­de edi­le­cek ar­tı­şı­dır.*

Türk halkı şu­nu bilmelidir: 

*Hz. Pey­gam­ber, bu tür bir cami ar­tı­şı­nın, üm­me­ti için bir fe­la­ket ha­ber­ci­si ol­du­ğu­nu açıkça söy­le­miş­tir.* Bu ticari camilerde İs­lam'ın te­mel ka­bul­le­ri­ne gö­re iba­det ya­pı­la­ma­ya­ca­ğı­nı da bu hal­k bilmelidir. 

MaÃ»n Su­re­si'ni bir kez da­ha ha­tır­lar, din­den Kur'an'ın an­la­dı­ğı­nı an­lar ve olay­la­ra vah­yin göz­lü­ğüy­le ba­kar­sak, *Tür­ki­ye'de din ve İs­lam adı­na bü­yük öl­çü­de dindışılık ser­gi­len­di­ği­ni söy­le­ye­bi­li­riz.* Bu maskeli dindışılığın baş tah­rik­çi­le­ri, hat­ta bir an­lam­da ko­ru­yu­cu­la­rı ne ya­zık ki, *'muhafazakar, sağcı, mukaddesatçı, maneviyatçı'* yaftalarıyla halkı kandıran si­ya­set­çi­ler­dir. 

Bugünkü *AKP* iktidarı bunların *‘tam saltanat’* devrini temsil ediyor. Eğer halk bun­la­ra “*Benim vekilim”* diyorsa, bir iman borcu olarak söyleyelim ki, bu halk da Allah’ın elinden kurtulamaz. 

*MaÃ»n Su­re­si'nin to­ka­tı­na müs­ta­hak olan grup­la­rın ikin­ci­si, iş ve ser­vet çev­re­le­ri­dir.* Bun­lar MaÃ»n Su­re­si'nin hem ak­tif hem de pa­sif ih­lal­ci­le­ri­dir. 

*Türkiye'de son birkaç yıl içinde sermaye, karşı devrimci-dinci odaklar lehine el değiştirdiği için iş ve servet çevreleri artık Allah ile aldatma zulmünün de failleri arasına katılmış bulunuyor.*

*MaÃ»n Su­re­si'nin üçün­cü sı­ra­da­ki ih­lal­ci­le­ri da­ha çok pa­sif ih­lal­de bu­lu­nan ay­dın­lar­dır*. On­lar da az ve­ya çok MaÃ»n to­ka­tı yi­ye­cek­ler­dir. Esas gö­rev­le­ri *'uya­rı'* olan bu in­san­la­rın ne ya­zık ki bü­yük bir kıs­mı bir­çok ih­la­le ya se­yir­ci kalmakta ya­hut biz­zat ka­tılmaktadır.

MaÃ»n to­ka­tı­nın en ağır­la­rın­dan bi­ri­ni ye­dik­le­ri hal­de, kut­sal mas­ke­ler ar­ka­sı­na sak­lan­dık­la­rı için faz­la di­le düş­me­yen­ler ise, İs­lam dı­şı bir tabirle '*din adam­la­rı*' di­ye anı­lan züm­re­dir. Bun­la­rın is­tis­na­la­rı elbette ki epeycedir ama bu istisnalar ku­ra­lı bo­za­ma­mak­ta­dır. 

*'Din adam­la­rı*' de­nen züm­re­nin (bü­yük kıs­mı ay­nı za­man­da si­ya­sal ve eko­no­mik din ti­ca­re­ti­nin içinde­dir) MaÃ»n to­ka­tı yi­yen­le­ri hem sap­mak hem de baş­kaları­nın sap­ma­sı­na se­bep ol­mak su­çun­dan hü­küm gi­ye­cek­ler­dir. üün­kü bun­lar MaÃ»n Su­re­si'nin ge­re­ği­ni yap­ma­mak­la kal­ma­mış, ya­pıl­ma­sı­na gi­den yo­lun iş­le­me­si­ne de en­gel ol­muş­lar­dır. 

Ben bun­la­ra, '*çif­te kav­rul­muş müc­rim­ler*' di­yo­rum.

*Yaklaşık 450 milyar dolar borcun Türkiye’ye vur­du­ğu to­ka­tın, esa­sı ba­kı­mından bir MaÃ»n to­ka­tı ol­du­ğu­nu ar­tık an­la­mak ve temel belanın, din üzerinden yenen ‘haram lokma’ belası olduğunu iti­raf etmek zorundayız.* 

Bu yazdıklarımı okuyan birçok insanın alaylı bir tebessümle şöyle dediğini duyar gibiyim:

*Güzel söylüyorsun, Hoca! Söylemesi senden, kulak ardı etmek bizden. Tıpkı yıllardan beri olduğu gibi…*

üyle de olsa, yine söylemesi bizden…

...

----------


## bozok

*Hiçbir yaygara ğulÃ»l suçunu örtemez*


*Yaşar Nuri üztürk*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*16 Eylül 2008*



*“Eğer ümmetim kamu malından çalma günahını işlemese karşılarına ebediyen düşman dikilemez.” (Heytemi, ez-Zevacir, 2/140)*


ünce şunu soralım:

Siz hiç, başlığın altına koyduğumuz hadisi, *‘Peygamber ve sünnet’* edebiyatıyla ortalığı velveleye verenlerin gündeme getirdiklerini gördünüz, duydunuz mu? 

Ben, camide ve tekkede büyüyen bir insanım, bu hadisi, kendi araştırmalarımla tespit ettiğim güne kadar ne gördüm ne de duydum. 

Vurgunların en büyükleri Allah ile aldatmak oyunuyla gerçekleştirilen ‘yüzde doksan dokuz buçuğu Müslüman’ (!) bir ülkede bu hadisin 24 saat gündem olması gerekmez miydi?

Akıl ve gerçek İslam penceresinden bakarsanız, elbette gerekirdi!

Ama bu ve benzeri Peygamber buyrukları asla gündem yapılmamıştır. Tam aksine, üstü örtülen bu hadisi ve dayandığı olayı gündeme getirdiğimde, başta iki katrilyonla finanse ettiğimiz *Diyanet* olmak üzere bütün *‘ulemamız’* karşı çıkmıştı. *“Böyle bir şey yok, bu onun kendi yorumudur”* diye bağırıp çağırdı, halkı aleyhimize kışkırttılar.

Sonra, kaynakları özgün metinleriyle önlerine koyduğumuzda ise hiçbir şey olmamış gibi, sessiz sadasız köşelerine çekilip yan yattılar. Bize teşekkür etmek, hiç değilse bir helallik almak nezaketini gösteremediler. 

Evet, aynen böyle yaptılar.

Eğer böyle yapmasalardı, Türkiye bugün Avrupa mahkemelerinde *‘din üzerinden asrın en büyük soygununu yapanların ülkesi’* olarak yargılanmazdı.

Ben, ne diyeyim! 

Ben görevimi çok erkenden ve çok onurlu bir biçimde yaptım. 

Türkiye’yi yönetenlerle onları o mevkilere getirenler ve savunanlar utansın!

*ğulÃ»l'*ün ne demek olduğunu dün göstermiştik.

Kamunun, milletin, halkın olması gereken mal ve imkanları çeşitli oyunlarla ele geçirmek, soymak, talan etmek veya bu imkanların gitmesi gereken yerlere gitmesini bir biçimde engellemek demektir *ğulÃ»l.*

Umarım, Türk halkı bu tanımı ve aşağıda vereceğimiz bilgileri iyi not eder ve ileride, kendisini Allah ile aldatıp soyanlara karşı bir savunma ve susturma belgesi olarak değerlendirir. 

İslam’ın en güvenli kaynaklarından alarak halkımızın bilgisine sunduğumuz aşağıdaki olay, kamu hakkı yemenin nelere mal olacağını göstermesi bakımından ürperticidir.

Tarihin en büyük *ğulÃ»l mücrimleri* arasına girmiş bulunan ve buna rağmen hala afra tafra ile gürültü kopararak suçu örtbas etmek isteyen ve böylece soydukları halkı bir de ‘eşek’ yerine koymaya kalkan ‘*Deniz Feneri Mücrimleri’* ile onların yakasına yapışmayı bırakıp onlara avukatlık yapanlara ithaf olunur. 

*‘Büyük Günahlar’* adlı kitabımızdan aktarıyoruz. üzgün kaynaklar orada verilmiştir:

*Hayber* seferi dönüşü idi. Hz. Peygamber’in hizmetindeki bir sahabi yolda pusu kurmuş olan putperest kabilelerden birilerinin attığı okla öldü. Oradakiler ağlayıp feryat ederek şöyle demeye başladılar:

*“şehitliği mübarek olsun! Peygamber’in hizmetinde iken şehit olmak ne büyük mutluluk!”* 

Feryatları ve ağıtları bir süre dinleyen Hz. Peygamber şöyle buyurdu: 

*“O, asla şehit olmadı. Allah’a yemin ederim ki, halkın malından zimmetine geçirdiği bir gömlek, ateşten bir çarşaf gibi onu sarmaktadır.”*

Bunu duyan sahabiler feryat etmeye başladılar. Hatta bir sahabi, kamu malından aşırdığı iki takunya tasmasını getirip şöyle seslendi: 

*“Alın bunları, bunlar ateşten iki bukağı.”* (üztürk, *İslam’da Büyük Günahlar*, İkinci Bölüm, dördüncü başlık)


...

----------


## bozok

*MaÃ»n Suresi tokatlıyor*


*Yaşar Nuri üztürk* 
*haberturk.com* 
*09.07.2009* 




BU başlıkla bir yazıyı ilk kez 1999 yılında yazmıştım. MaÃ»n Suresi o günden beri Türkiye'yi tokatlamayı sürdürdü. 

MaÃ»n Suresi bir yandan, hakka saygısını yitiren Türkiye'yi, bir yandan da Allah ile aldatarak soyanları tokatlamaktadır. MaÃ»n Suresi daha çok tokat vuracaktır bu ülkeye, çok. 
Göreceksiniz.

Allah ile aldatanlara en ağır tokatlardan biri MaÃ»n Suresi'nden gelmektedir. Allah ile aldatanlar o surenin Arapça telaffuzunu her yerde, hem de* "namaz suresi"* diye öğretirler ama ne anlama geldiğini, ne demek istediğini asla öğretmezler. üünkü o suredeki muhteşem mesajın bilinmesi halinde *"Allah ile aldatanların din üzerinden dünyalık toplamaya yönelik oyunları"* yerle bir olur.

Deniz Feneri adlı büyük dinci talan münasebetiyle, MaÃ»n Suresi'ndeki mucize mesajı, Türk milletine bir kez daha ve eskisinden daha ayrıntılı olarak tanıttık.

Kur'an'ın en büyük mucizelerinden biri bu surede saklı. Bu sure, din adı ve maskesi altında dinsizlik yapanları tokatlıyor. Bu mucizeler mucizesi surede cevaplanan hayati sorular şunlardır:

Din adı altında dinsizlik nasıl yapılır? Bu maskeli ve sinsi dinsizliğin belirtileri nelerdir?

Din adı altındaki dinsizliğin kullandığı en önemli maske nedir?

Peygamberimizin MaÃ»n Suresi ile ilgili fiili ve sözlü yorumlarının üstü nasıl örtüldü?

*"Peygamberimizin sünneti"* diyerek Arap örflerini Türk halkına dayatanlar, MaÃ»n Suresi ile ilgili hayati ve gerçek sünnetleri asırlardır nasıl devre dışı bıraktılar?

Türkiye Diyanet İşleri Başkanlığı, MaÃ»n Suresi ile ilgili sünnetleri ortaya koyduğumuzda nasıl panikledi ve Diyanet'in o zaman başında bulunan kişi hangi oyunları çevirdi? Bizim kitaplarımıza nasıl sansür ve ambargo uyguladı?

Kur'an neden, *"Takva veya dindarlık Tanrı ile insan arasında bir değer ölçüsüdür ama insanlar arasında bir değer ölçüsü asla değildir!"* diyor?

Müslüman toplumları çürütüp çökertecek iki büyük bela hangileridir?

MaÃ»n Suresi'nin akla getirdiği temel sorular bunlardır.

Hemen belirtelim: MaÃ»n Suresi'nin, tüm bağlantıları veren, kitaplık çapta bir yorumunu, yakında çıkacak olan şu kitabımızda okuyacaksınız:


"DİNDARLARI SüMüREN İHANET: DİNCİLİK"

Biz yıllardır şunu gözlemlemekteyiz:

Türkiye'de Allah ile aldatmanın yarattığı kriz faturalarının böylesine kabarık olmasının arkasında MaÃ»n Suresi ihlalleri var. Yani, Allah'ı ve dini paravan yaparak çalma-çırp-ma, haksızlık, hırsızlık, düzenbazlık, riyakarlık, kitlelerin sömürülüp soyulması, kamu imkanlarının yağ-malanmasıyla kamu görevlerinin savsaklanması...

Ayrıntıları vermeye devam edeceğiz, sevgili okuyucular. 

...

----------

